# المساعدة في الأعمال المنزلية.. هل تنقص الرجولة؟



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*سلام المسيح لكم...

*
*المساعدة في الأعمال المنزلية.. هل تنقص الرجولة؟**







أخي الرجل العزيز سابدأ معك القصة من البداية.. عندما تكلم الله إلى حواء وآدم قديما باركهما وقال "أثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الأرض وأخضعوها وتسلطوا على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء" (تكوين 1 : 28).

إن الأعمال المشتركة التي أعطاها الله للانسان والتعاون الذي هو بحسب ارادة الله هو الحالة المثالية التي رسمها الله لنا. وطبعاً، لا ننكر أن الله رتب لكل جنس عمله الخاص به. فقد خص حواء بولادة الاولاد ورعايتهم جسديا حتى يكبروا؛ وخص آدم بالعمل وتأمين الخبز للعائلة حيث يتطلب هذا جهدا جسديا خارج المنزل وكان قديما في الحقول ومع الحيوانات والرعي.

ولكن لم يضع الله هذه القوانين التي نراها سائدة في العالم حيث أن الإنسان وضع وربط رجولة الرجل في امتناعه عن تقديم العون لزوجته وخصوصا في رعاية الأولاد؛ فهل يعيب الرجل أن يعين طفله في المشي أو تناول طعامه أو حمله إذا أحس بألم ما وتهدئته ومساعدته على تخطي الألم ومرافقته في مشوار حياته الذي يتطلب كثيرا من الصبر والحب والإرشاد؟

إن بيت الزوجية يحمل معنى الكرامة والخصوصية، وأية جهود تبذل للحفاظ على هذا البيت وثباته وتعاونه هي جهود مباركة من الله. ولا يعيب أفراد الأسرة الواحدة سواء كانوا ذكورا أو إناثاً في تقديم المساعدة والعون للأم وخصوصاً الرجل الذي يعتبر الرأس لهذا البيت. وكل تقدم إيجابي في الأسرة هو لصالح الرجل، حيث يكون تتويجا لتعبه وتضحيته من أجل أسرة سعيدة وهانئة.

إن الحمل الزائد على أي إنسان يجعل عطاءه متدنيا. لذلك فإن توزيع الأحمال وأعباء الأسرة لا يقتصر على الإناث فقط، بل إن الرجال أصبح في إمكانهم المساعدة وتقديم العون في أوقات الفراغ، طبعا لأن هذا يضيف إلى شخصية الرجل مهارة وقوة وخصوصا إذا اضطرته الأيام إلى خدمة نفسه سواء إذا سافر إلى بلد بعيد عن أسرته أو إذا انتقل الشاب للدراسة في بلد آخر بعيداً عن حضن أهله.

إن الحياة العصرية عزيزي الرجل، حملت معها الكثير من التغيير الإيجابي. فإن خروج المرأة للعمل خارج المنزل ومساعدتها لزوجها على تحمل الأعباء المالية لم ينقص من أنوثتها شيئا؛ وكذلك الرجل عندما يقدم يد العون لزوجته داخل المنزل لا ينتقص من رجولته شيء بل بالعكس، يمكن المحبة بينه وبين أفراد عائلته ويعطي انسجاماً واضحاً في العلاقات داخل الأسرة. لذلك أشجعك على الخروج من ثقافات العيب والتحرر من قيودها المدمرة!

منقول
*​


----------



## tasoni queena (26 أكتوبر 2010)

كلام جميل يا ابو تربو

منتظرين نشوف رأى الرجال ايه ؟؟ هههههههههه

شكرا ليك كتيير


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل اوي ومهم
حلو انهم يتعاونو في اي حاجه 
بس  في ستات مفتريه اوي تحب تسيطر
 في الموضوع ده وتخلي الراجل مش راجل 
التفاهم هو اساس كل شيئ
شكراااا ليك 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كلام جميل يا ابو تربو
> 
> منتظرين نشوف رأى الرجال ايه ؟؟ هههههههههه
> 
> شكرا ليك كتيير


هههههه ..يارب إرحم


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 أكتوبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *موضوع جميل اوي ومهم
> حلو انهم يتعاونو في اي حاجه
> بس  في ستات مفتريه اوي تحب تسيطر
> في الموضوع ده وتخلي الراجل مش راجل
> ...





> *بس  في ستات مفتريه اوي تحب تسيطر
> في الموضوع ده وتخلي الراجل مش راجل *


ياربى هو فى حد بيفكر كدة...!!!


----------



## kalimooo (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*إن  الحياة العصرية عزيزي الرجل، حملت معها الكثير من التغيير الإيجابي. فإن  خروج المرأة للعمل خارج المنزل ومساعدتها لزوجها على تحمل الأعباء المالية  لم ينقص من أنوثتها شيئا؛ وكذلك الرجل عندما يقدم يد العون لزوجته داخل  المنزل لا ينتقص من رجولته شيء بل بالعكس، يمكن المحبة بينه وبين أفراد  عائلته ويعطي انسجاماً واضحاً في العلاقات داخل الأسرة. لذلك أشجعك على  الخروج من ثقافات العيب والتحرر من قيودها المدمرة!

جميل يا ابو تربو

لا مشكلة في ذلك

تشكر على الموضوع
*


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *إن  الحياة العصرية عزيزي الرجل، حملت معها الكثير من التغيير الإيجابي. فإن  خروج المرأة للعمل خارج المنزل ومساعدتها لزوجها على تحمل الأعباء المالية  لم ينقص من أنوثتها شيئا؛ وكذلك الرجل عندما يقدم يد العون لزوجته داخل  المنزل لا ينتقص من رجولته شيء بل بالعكس، يمكن المحبة بينه وبين أفراد  عائلته ويعطي انسجاماً واضحاً في العلاقات داخل الأسرة. لذلك أشجعك على  الخروج من ثقافات العيب والتحرر من قيودها المدمرة!
> 
> جميل يا ابو تربو
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك استاذى..
أشكرك أستاذى لمروركم ومشاركتكم الطيبة.


----------



## Sibelle (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *إن الحياة العصرية عزيزي الرجل، حملت معها الكثير من التغيير الإيجابي. فإن خروج المرأة للعمل خارج المنزل ومساعدتها لزوجها على تحمل الأعباء المالية لم ينقص من أنوثتها شيئا؛ وكذلك الرجل عندما يقدم يد العون لزوجته داخل المنزل لا ينتقص من رجولته شيء بل بالعكس، يمكن المحبة بينه وبين أفراد عائلته ويعطي انسجاماً واضحاً في العلاقات داخل الأسرة. لذلك أشجعك على الخروج من ثقافات العيب والتحرر من قيودها المدمرة!*


 
بالضبط اشمعنا عمل المرأة خارج البيت هو لا يراه نقصا في انوثتها؟​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

Sibelle قال:


> بالضبط اشمعنا عمل المرأة خارج البيت هو لا يراه نقصا في انوثتها؟​


بس بردو مننساش الرجل رأس المرأة كما قال الكتاب المقدس...
واذا وافق على مشاركتها فى اعمال المنزل دة بيبقى كرم أخلاق ومحبة منه وفكره راقى...


----------



## Sibelle (27 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> بس بردو مننساش الرجل رأس المرأة كما قال الكتاب المقدس...
> واذا وافق على مشاركتها فى اعمال المنزل دة بيبقى كرم أخلاق ومحبة منه وفكره راقى...


 

طول ماهي بتشتغل برة البيت و هو كمان
الشغل داخل البيت يقسم بالتساوي!

لا ارى استخدام هذه الآية ينطبق هنا! ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> طول ماهي بتشتغل برة البيت و هو كمان
> الشغل داخل البيت يقسم بالتساوي!
> 
> لا ارى استخدام هذه الآية ينطبق هنا! ​


حضرتك ذكرت الآية الكتابية دى علشان مننساش بردو ان دى مش حاجة الزامية على الرجل 
المفروض الزوجة دى من أولوياتها تجاه اسرتها وزوجها... فالمفروض ميبقاش بقى فى مقارنة...
ارجو حضرتك تكونى فهمتى وجه نظرى.


----------



## Sibelle (27 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> حضرتك ذكرت الآية الكتابية دى علشان مننساش بردو ان دى مش حاجة الزامية على الرجل
> المفروض الزوجة دى من أولوياتها تجاه اسرتها وزوجها... فالمفروض ميبقاش بقى فى مقارنة...
> ارجو حضرتك تكونى فهمتى وجه نظرى.


 

لأ طول ما هي بتشتغل برة البيت و هي مش ملزمة وده كرم آخلاق منها.
هو ملزم يساعدها و مش تمنين و كرم آخلاق و الكلام ده!
هي مش بتكسب و تحط زيه زيها في البيت و المصروف , يبقى هو كمان ملزم يساعدها في البيت. 
لو هي قاعدة في البيت و هو بعد الدوام يخش يساعدها في حجات بسيطة ده يبقى كرم في الآخلاق بصحيح!​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 أكتوبر 2010)

sibelle قال:


> لأ طول ما هي بتشتغل برة البيت و هي مش ملزمة وده كرم آخلاق منها.
> هو ملزم يساعدها و مش تمنين و كرم آخلاق و الكلام ده!
> هي مش بتكسب و تحط زيه زيها في البيت و المصروف , يبقى هو كمان ملزم يساعدها في البيت.
> لو هي قاعدة في البيت و هو بعد الدوام يخش يساعدها في حجات بسيطة ده يبقى كرم في الآخلاق بصحيح!​





> هو ملزم يساعدها و مش تمنين و كرم آخلاق و الكلام ده!


لالالالالالالالالالالالا عفوا أستاذتى....
اختلف مع حضرتك طبعاً...
لازم ندرك ان محبة الرجل للمرأة هو اللى بيخليه يقبل على مساعدة المراة زوجته اوك
مش إلزام لكن شغل المرأة وعملها فى البيت هى ملــــــــزمة بيه من غير حتى ما الزوج يساعدها...
اما عن عمل المراة ...هنا مش معنى انها بتشتغل تبقى مساوية للرجل لا عفواااااااااا..


----------



## Sibelle (27 أكتوبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا عفوا أستاذتى....
> اختلف مع حضرتك طبعاً...
> لازم ندرك ان محبة الرجل للمرأة هو اللى بيخليه يقبل على مساعدة المراة زوجته اوك
> مش إلزام لكن شغل المرأة وعملها فى البيت هى ملــــــــزمة بيه من غير حتى ما الزوج يساعدها...
> اما عن عمل المراة ...هنا مش معنى انها بتشتغل تبقى مساوية للرجل لا عفواااااااااا..


 
لا افهم هذا الكلام! 

يعني هي بتبذل جهد نفسي و جسدي برة البيت زيها زيه و يمكن اكتر منه كمان!
و لما تيجي البيت هي ملزمة بشغله و هو لأ!

ما يستتها و يدللها و ما يخليهاش تشتغل و تتبهدل و وقتها نقول آه دي المرة لا تساوي الرجل!​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (17 مايو 2011)

ربنا يبراك خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

Maroo Magdi قال:


> ربنا يبراك خدمتك


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا عفوا أستاذتى....
> اختلف مع حضرتك طبعاً...
> لازم ندرك ان محبة الرجل للمرأة هو اللى بيخليه يقبل على مساعدة المراة زوجته اوك
> مش إلزام لكن شغل المرأة وعملها فى البيت هى ملــــــــزمة بيه من غير حتى ما الزوج يساعدها...
> اما عن عمل المراة ...هنا مش معنى انها بتشتغل تبقى مساوية للرجل لا عفواااااااااا..




انا اوافقك علي الراي ده ابوتربوا
انا ما احبش الزوجه اللي تطلب من زوجها يعمل شغل البيت
ادام المرأه عاوزه تخرج وتشتغل يبقي لازم تتحمل شغل البيت كمان
يعني لو هو عمل من نفسه اهلا وسهلا وكتر خيره
ماعملش تتحمل هي بقي شغل البيت 
وده مش عيب او حرام لو هو مالهوش مزاج لشغل البيت


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> انا اوافقك علي الراي ده ابوتربوا
> انا ما احبش الزوجه اللي تطلب من زوجها يعمل شغل البيت
> ادام المرأه عاوزه تخرج وتشتغل يبقي لازم تتحمل شغل البيت كمان
> يعني لو هو عمل من نفسه اهلا وسهلا وكتر خيره
> ...



الله ينور عليكى يا تاسونى:flowers:
كان نفسى أدى لحضرتك تقيم بس المنتدى مش نفع

+ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويبارك اسرتك تاسونى +
سلام المسيح لكم


----------



## tamav maria (18 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الله ينور عليكى يا تاسونى:flowers:
> كان نفسى أدى لحضرتك تقيم بس المنتدى مش نفع
> 
> +ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويبارك اسرتك تاسونى +
> سلام المسيح لكم




ميرسي للدعوتين الحلوين دول


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

netta قال:


> ميرسي للدعوتين الحلوين دول


وأنا كمان محتاج صلواتكم


----------



## تيمو (18 مايو 2011)

عزيزي أبوتاربو

أميل لرأي الزميلة  Sibelle

كتابياً لا يوجد توزيع للأدوار بين الرجل والمرأة ليُقال كرم أخلاق منه ، الكتاب المقدّس عندما وضع أن الرجل هو رأس المرأة (وطبعاً كان هذا التعريف من بولس لجهة الكنيسة) كان من أجل التنظيم ، ولكن كما قال المسيح: يصبحان جسداً واحداً ، لا رأس فيه ولا جسد ، 

ومن ثم ، عندما خلق الله آدم ، خلقه ليعمل في الأرض ، أي أن آدم هو من يجب أن يبتدأ العمل وحواء خلقها لتعنيه كنظير له ، لاحظ الترتيب: الرجل يعمل وتأتي المرأة لتعنيه ،

إذن توزيع الأدوار والمهام ليس فكر كتابي ، بل تنظيم بشري ، وتراكمات توزعت فيها الأدوار بهذه الطريقة نتيجة إختلاف البنية الجسدية بين الرجل والمرأة ، حيثُ كان الصيد في المخاطر يتطلب بنية قوية وكان يتمتع بها الرجال ، وبقيت النساء يحرسون ويرعون الأطفال ، وبقي هذا التوزيع النمطي للأدوار إلى يومنا هذا .. ولذلك عبارة كرم أخلاق منه لا يجب أن تنبطق في ضوء كتابي بل في ضوء نظرة المجتمع للأدوار التقليدية فقط لا غير 

شكراً


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي أبوتاربو
> 
> أميل لرأي الزميلة  Sibelle
> 
> ...



مع حضرتك بس اذا ساعد زوج زوجته فى الأعمال المنزليه دة بيدل على محبته 
لكن مش ملزم هو بده.
+انا سمعت راى أب كاهن قبل كدة بيقول :
لو الزوجة هتهمل بيتها بسبب شغلها .. يبقى الأولى بيتها وتسيب الشغل
بيتها بقى بيشمل الاطفال وتربيتهم بالاضافة للاعمال المنزلية.


+الفكرة كلها ان شغل المراة فى البيت دة شئ اساسى والمفروض ملزمة بيه لوحدها..
دة تعلمينا وفكرنا ان لازم المرأة تريح الرجل وهى اللى تدبر البيت ... وهى لو زوجة محبة هتعمل دة من غير ما تطلب مقابل او مساعدة من زوجها..
ولو قريت حضرتك سفر الامثال اصحاح 13 بيتكلم عن صفات المراة الفاضلة وطريقة تدبيرها للمنزل 




. اِفْتَحْ فَمَكَ. اقْضِ بِالْعَدْلِ وَحَامِ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ وَالْمِسْكِينِ.
*10*. اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللَّآلِئَ.
*11*. بِهَا يَثِقُ قَلْبُ زَوْجِهَا فَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى غَنِيمَةٍ.
*12*. تَصْنَعُ لَهُ خَيْراً لاَ شَرّاً كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهَا.
*13*. تَطْلُبُ صُوفاً وَكَتَّاناً وَتَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ.
*14*. هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ. تَجْلِبُ طَعَامَهَا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.
*15*. وَتَقُومُ إِذِ اللَّيْلُ بَعْدُ وَتُعْطِي أَكْلاً لأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَفَرِيضَةً لِفَتَيَاتِهَا.
*16*. تَتَأَمَّلُ حَقْلاً فَتَأْخُذُهُ وَبِثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا تَغْرِسُ كَرْماً.
*17*. تُنَطِّقُ حَقَوَيْهَا بِالْقُوَّةِ وَتُشَدِّدُ ذِرَاعَيْهَا.
*18*. تَشْعُرُ أَنَّ تِجَارَتَهَا جَيِّدَةٌ. سِرَاجُهَا لاَ يَنْطَفِئُ فِي اللَّيْلِ.
*19*. تَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِغْزَلِ وَتُمْسِكُ كَفَّاهَا بِالْفَلْكَةِ.
*20*. تَبْسُطُ كَفَّيْهَا لِلْفَقِيرِ وَتَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ.
*21*. لاَ تَخْشَى عَلَى بَيْتِهَا مِنَ الثَّلْجِ لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا لاَبِسُونَ حُلَلاً.
*22*. تَعْمَلُ لِنَفْسِهَا مُوَشَّيَاتٍ. لِبْسُهَا بُوصٌ وَأُرْجُوانٌ.
*23*. زَوْجُهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ مَشَايِخِ الأَرْضِ.
*24*. تَصْنَعُ قُمْصَاناً وَتَبِيعُهَا وَتَعْرِضُ مَنَاطِقَ عَلَى الْكَنْعَانِيِّ.
*25*. اَلْعِزُّ وَالْبَهَاءُ لِبَاسُهَا وَتَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي.
*26*. تَفْتَحُ فَمَهَا بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَفِي لِسَانِهَا سُنَّةُ الْمَعْرُوفِ.
*27*. تُرَاقِبُ طُرُقَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَلاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ.
*28*. يَقُومُ أَوْلاَدُهَا وَيُطَوِّبُونَهَا. زَوْجُهَا أَيْضاً فَيَمْدَحُهَا.
*29*. بَنَاتٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ عَمِلْنَ فَضْلاً أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَفُقْتِ عَلَيْهِنَّ جَمِيعاً.
*30*. اَلْحُسْنُ غِشٌّ وَالْجَمَالُ بَاطِلٌ أَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَّقِيَةُ الرَّبَّ فَهِيَ تُمْدَحُ.
*31*. أَعْطُوهَا مِنْ ثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا وَلْتَمْدَحْهَا أَعْمَالُهَا فِي الأَبْوَابِ.


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> عزيزي أبوتاربو
> 
> أميل لرأي الزميلة  Sibelle
> 
> ...



مع حضرتك بس اذا ساعد زوج زوجته فى الأعمال المنزليه دة بيدل على محبته 
لكن مش ملزم هو بده.
+انا سمعت راى أب كاهن قبل كدة بيقول :
لو الزوجة هتهمل بيتها بسبب شغلها .. يبقى الأولى بيتها وتسيب الشغل
بيتها بقى بيشمل الاطفال وتربيتهم بالاضافة للاعمال المنزلية.


+الفكرة كلها ان شغل المراة فى البيت دة شئ اساسى والمفروض ملزمة بيه لوحدها..
وهى لو زوجة محبة هتعمل دة من غير ما تطلب مقابل او مساعدة من زوجها..
لكن زوجها يمتدحها..
ولو قريت حضرتك سفر الامثال اصحاح 31 بيتكلم عن صفات المراة الفاضلة وطريقة تدبيرها للمنزل 




. اِفْتَحْ فَمَكَ. اقْضِ بِالْعَدْلِ وَحَامِ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ وَالْمِسْكِينِ.
*10*. اِمْرَأَةٌ فَاضِلَةٌ مَنْ يَجِدُهَا؟ لأَنَّ ثَمَنَهَا يَفُوقُ اللَّآلِئَ.
*11*. بِهَا يَثِقُ قَلْبُ زَوْجِهَا فَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى غَنِيمَةٍ.
*12*. تَصْنَعُ لَهُ خَيْراً لاَ شَرّاً كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهَا.
*13*. تَطْلُبُ صُوفاً وَكَتَّاناً وَتَشْتَغِلُ بِيَدَيْنِ رَاضِيَتَيْنِ.
*14*. هِيَ كَسُفُنِ التَّاجِرِ. تَجْلِبُ طَعَامَهَا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.
*15*. وَتَقُومُ إِذِ اللَّيْلُ بَعْدُ وَتُعْطِي أَكْلاً لأَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَفَرِيضَةً لِفَتَيَاتِهَا.
*16*. تَتَأَمَّلُ حَقْلاً فَتَأْخُذُهُ وَبِثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا تَغْرِسُ كَرْماً.
*17*. تُنَطِّقُ حَقَوَيْهَا بِالْقُوَّةِ وَتُشَدِّدُ ذِرَاعَيْهَا.
*18*. تَشْعُرُ أَنَّ تِجَارَتَهَا جَيِّدَةٌ. سِرَاجُهَا لاَ يَنْطَفِئُ فِي اللَّيْلِ.
*19*. تَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِغْزَلِ وَتُمْسِكُ كَفَّاهَا بِالْفَلْكَةِ.
*20*. تَبْسُطُ كَفَّيْهَا لِلْفَقِيرِ وَتَمُدُّ يَدَيْهَا إِلَى الْمِسْكِينِ.
*21*. لاَ تَخْشَى عَلَى بَيْتِهَا مِنَ الثَّلْجِ لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا لاَبِسُونَ حُلَلاً.
*22*. تَعْمَلُ لِنَفْسِهَا مُوَشَّيَاتٍ. لِبْسُهَا بُوصٌ وَأُرْجُوانٌ.
*23*. زَوْجُهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ مَشَايِخِ الأَرْضِ.
*24*. تَصْنَعُ قُمْصَاناً وَتَبِيعُهَا وَتَعْرِضُ مَنَاطِقَ عَلَى الْكَنْعَانِيِّ.
*25*. اَلْعِزُّ وَالْبَهَاءُ لِبَاسُهَا وَتَضْحَكُ عَلَى الزَّمَنِ الآتِي.
*26*. تَفْتَحُ فَمَهَا بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَفِي لِسَانِهَا سُنَّةُ الْمَعْرُوفِ.
*27*. تُرَاقِبُ طُرُقَ أَهْلِ بَيْتِهَا وَلاَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزَ الْكَسَلِ.
*28*. يَقُومُ أَوْلاَدُهَا وَيُطَوِّبُونَهَا. زَوْجُهَا أَيْضاً فَيَمْدَحُهَا.
*29*. بَنَاتٌ كَثِيرَاتٌ عَمِلْنَ فَضْلاً أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَفُقْتِ عَلَيْهِنَّ جَمِيعاً.
*30*. اَلْحُسْنُ غِشٌّ وَالْجَمَالُ بَاطِلٌ أَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ الْمُتَّقِيَةُ الرَّبَّ فَهِيَ تُمْدَحُ.
*31*. أَعْطُوهَا مِنْ ثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا وَلْتَمْدَحْهَا أَعْمَالُهَا فِي الأَبْوَابِ.


----------



## تيمو (18 مايو 2011)

شكراً عزيزي الرائع أبوتاربو

بس لاحظ أن سفر الأمثال انكتب في زمن كان متعارف عليه مبدأ الجواري والسرايا ، ولذلك فالنص لا يتحدّث ‏عن الأعمال المنزلية التي فرضها المجتمع على المرأة والرجل على حد سواء ..‏

الدور التقليدي هو تقليل من شأن المرأة ، لأن وصفها في هذا الإصحاح يُعطيها جانب آخر ، جانب فعّال ومؤثر ‏في بيتها ، إذ يتحدّث عن جوانب إقتصادية تقوم بها المرأة ، ليس فقط في المنزل بل وخارجه ، ليس فقط مع أهل ‏بيتها بل مع الفقير والضيف ، وظيفتها ليست مقتصرة على الأعمال المنزلية التقليدية التي قللت من شأنها كعنصر ‏فعّال وكنظير للرجل معينه كما خلقها الله لتكون ، ‏

الكثير يُخطيء في تعاملهم مع الأدوار التقليدية بين الرجل والمرأة ، ولذلك تراهم عندما يقررون الزواج ، إنما ‏يفعلون ذلك ليجدوا من تغسل وتطبخ وتجلي لهم ،  بينما وصف المرأة الفاضلة بحسب المنظور الكتابي لا يعطي ‏للمرأة أي من الأدوار التقليدية المجتمعية ..‏

ومن ثم كما تلاحظ أن المرأة بحسب المنظور الكتابي ، معينة للرجل خارج البيت: تتاجر، تزرع الحقل تصنع ‏ملابسها بيدها ... إلخ ولذلك كما تلاحظ فإنها نظير للرجل ومساوية له إذ أن صيتها لا يقل عن صيت الرجل في ‏الأبواب:
‏
‏زَوْجُهَا مَعْرُوفٌ فِي الأَبْوَابِ حِينَ يَجْلِسُ بَيْنَ مَشَايِخِ الأَرْضِ.

‏أَعْطُوهَا مِنْ ثَمَرِ يَدَيْهَا وَلْتَمْدَحْهَا أَعْمَالُهَا فِي الأَبْوَابِ.‏

فمن قرر الأدوار التقليدية الحالية للرجل؟ بالتأكيد ليس الكتاب المقدّس ... ولذلك هل من المنصف أن نعتبر مساعدة الرجل للمرأة في عصرنا هذا ، حيثُ نزلت المرأة لسوق العمل لتعين الرجل في ظروف الحياة الصعبة: كرم أخلاق منه؟ لا أظن أنه كرم أخلاق ، بل واجب عليه .


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

> وظيفتها ليست مقتصرة على الأعمال المنزلية التقليدية التي قللت من شأنها كعنصر ‏فعّال وكنظير للرجل معينه كما خلقها الله لتكون ، ‏



ثوانى أستاذى الكتاب المقدس مناسب لكل العصور دى نقطة 
وانا مقولتش عملها قاصر فقط على الاعمال المنزليه دة جزء من أولوياتها 
وهل تربية الابناء وشغل البيت دة مش دور فعال ؟
الرجل له مجال والست ليها مجالها اللى بتتميز بيه مش تقليل من شأنها 
دة فخر ليها لما تربى اولادها تربية مسيحية حلوة ويبقوا قربان ووزنة بتقدموه للرب هى وزوجها.

+ طيب هو حضرتك ناسى ربنا لما قال لآدم بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزك 
ما قالش الكلام دة للمرأة بالمقارنة بالكلام اللى اتوجه لامنا حواء ..



> ومن ثم كما تلاحظ أن المرأة بحسب  المنظور الكتابي ، معينة للرجل خارج البيت: تتاجر، تزرع الحقل تصنع  ‏ملابسها بيدها ... إلخ ولذلك كما تلاحظ فإنها نظير للرجل ومساوية له إذ أن  صيتها لا يقل عن صيت الرجل في ‏الأبواب:



صحيح ..!



> ولذلك هل من المنصف أن نعتبر مساعدة  الرجل للمرأة في عصرنا هذا ، حيثُ نزلت المرأة لسوق العمل لتعين الرجل في  ظروف الحياة الصعبة: كرم أخلاق منه؟ لا أظن أنه كرم أخلاق ، بل واجب عليه .



هو فعلاً مش كرم أخلاق منه ولا واجب عليه *لكن **محبـــــــــــــــــــة منـــــــــه **وتقدير ليهاوأعتقد دة 
التعبير المناسب والأقوى .*

+بجد ميرسى لمناشقة حضرتك الرائعة
ربنا يباركم


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

* المرأة الفاضلة... خدمتها ومسؤوليتها
*​


----------



## girgis2 (18 مايو 2011)

*موضوع رائع جدااا بجد أبو تاربو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك

وأنا مش شايف انه انتقاص من رجولة الرجل انه يساعد مراته في واجباتها المنزلية وتربية الأطفال (على قدر استطاعته) بل على العكس دا تعبير عن محبته ليها ورغبته في اسعادها وأكيد لو هي انسانة محبة من غير شروط هتقدر دا فيه وهتنعكس سعادتها عليه بعد كدة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدااا بجد أبو تاربو
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك ويعوضك
> 
> وأنا مش شايف انه انتقاص من رجولة الرجل انه يساعد مراته في واجباتها المنزلية وتربية الأطفال (على قدر استطاعته) بل على العكس دا تعبير عن محبته ليها ورغبته في اسعادها وأكيد لو هي انسانة محبة من غير شروط هتقدر دا فيه وهتنعكس سعادتها عليه بعد كدة
> *​


تمااااااااااااااااام 
ميرسى أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة وكمان لتقيمكم
ربنا يباركخدمتكم
سلام ونعمه


----------



## girgis2 (18 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> تمااااااااااااااااام
> ميرسى أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة وكمان لتقيمكم
> ربنا يباركخدمتكم
> سلام ونعمه


*
العفووو يا فندم دا بعض ما عندكم

حضرتك الأستاذ وتعيش وتعملنا مواضيع حلوة زي كدة

شكرااا لتقييمك وربنا يعوضك
*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 مايو 2011)

*كلام جميل جدااااااااااااا*
*ميرسى ابو تربو*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> العفووو يا فندم دا بعض ما عندكم
> 
> حضرتك الأستاذ وتعيش وتعملنا مواضيع حلوة زي كدة
> ...


*ياخبر دة أنا اللى بتعلم منكم كلكم
+ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم +
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *كلام جميل جدااااااااااااا*
> *ميرسى ابو تربو*​


*ميرسى تاسونى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم
سلام ونعمه*


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مايو 2011)

*ميتو ياغالى منفعش اديلك تقييم يا ابو مخ دهب يوزن بلد 
بس انت عارف رأى فى كلامك ,روعة روعة 
عقلية ذهبية مش موجودة كتير 
*


----------

